# TBT's Christmas 2020 Event Starts on Monday 14th December!



## Chris (Dec 11, 2020)

The holidays are fast approaching! Starting Monday we welcome you to countdown until Christmas Day with us here on TBT. Our big winter holiday 2020 event will run from *December 14th* to *December 25th 2020* and is jam-packed with fun activities and exciting prizes that you will not want to miss!

In the meantime, to get you all in the festive spirit our animated *Christmas Lights* collectible*** is now available in the Shop for *5 bells:*




*Between now and December 17th 2020 *the Christmas Lights collectible will* only be visible* when they have been *received as a gift*, so you cannot buy them for yourself. If you do not receive the lights as a gift during this time then you will be able to buy the collectible for yourself from *December 18th 2020 *onwards. So spread some festive cheer by gifting some Christmas lights to your favourite forum users during this otherwise gloomy winter and check back on Monday for our holiday event kick-off! We hope you will enjoy what we have in store. ❄



> *PLEASE READ CAREFULLY*
> There has been report of an issue when trying to gift Christmas lights to multiple people in a single transaction. *Please checkout each Christmas lights collectible one at a time to ensure they make their way to the right person, thank you!*




_** *Please note that the animated Christmas Lights collectible is only temporary and will disappear from inventories in early January 2021._


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 11, 2020)

You guys are the best! I seriously don't think you rest lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 11, 2020)

Well this sounds like fun, depends on what they are.

Can hardly wait.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m so excited! It’ll be my first time participating in a Christmas event  just sent some Christmas lights to a few people!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 11, 2020)

This is awesome news! Very excited to see what the events and prizes will be! 


@Vrisnem I know some people are curious about this, will the Snow Bunny, Yule Log, & Aurora become tradeable this year?


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 11, 2020)

so excited! this may be the first christmas event I remember participating in


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you staff for working so hard to bring us even more events for us to enjoy!

There's a lot of folks I want to send these lights to, I'll have to send out a few at a time every so often.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> @Vrisnem I know some people are curious about this, will the Snow Bunny, Yule Log, & Aurora become tradeable this year?


These three collectibles will become tradable on Monday. ❄


----------



## amemome (Dec 11, 2020)

i'm excited!! gotta bust out my festive isabelles this year


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 11, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> These three collectibles will become tradable on Monday. ❄



Hurray! I know lots of people are excited about them becoming tradeable (especially the auroras). Definitely look forward to seeing the lineups people come up with.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you! @Vrisnem and staff for yet another event! You guys are really going all out this year~ we are not worthy.

4 years on TBT and this will actually be my first time joining in on the holiday festivities ☺  tis' the season! I'm looking forward to it! In the meantime, I'll be gifting some Christmas Lights to some good friends of mine <3 as Telly from Chibi-Robo would say: "Spread the happiness!"


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey @Vrisnem , after talking with a friend, I think the lights are glitched. They tried to buy one and send it and it never showed up in their inventory or the recipient’s.

EDIT: Looks like others got them so I figured it got fixed not long after I started typing. lol


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 11, 2020)

These events always sound very pleasant and fun...and I always get busy and forget to take part. Lol.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> Hey @Vrisnem , after talking with a friend, I think the lights are glitched. They tried to buy one and send it and it never showed up in their inventory or the recipient’s.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like others got them so I figured it got fixed not long after I started typing. lol


This issue was fixed about five minutes before you posted!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Dec 11, 2020)

so exciting! I can't wait to see what's in store for us. I'll be so happy if the Christmas gold candy makes a return ;o;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm so excited for this, the amount of fun events this year has made 2020 much better.


----------



## mocha. (Dec 11, 2020)

Ah how adorable! ♡ you mods never rest, you’ve all been a saving grace this year  Looking forward to joining in the Christmas event this year!


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 11, 2020)

I love the lights, they're so pretty! I'm so glad they're affordable too. I'm so excited to see what the event next week brings!


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 11, 2020)

Can you not regift the lights? A kind user accidently sent me 5 instead of just one and I wanted to send them off to other people.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 11, 2020)

Wow  Tysm to the amazing staff team  can’t wait to see what surprises are in store  The lights are super pretty and so special


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Can you not regift the lights? A kind user accidently sent me 5 instead of just one and I wanted to send them off to other people.


There appears to be an issue where all items are combined into one line before checking out, so the last person entered will receive all of them. Have the buyer make a Contact the Staff thread and we'll send them a refund (or send the collectibles back to them if it allows them to gift from inventory).


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 11, 2020)

Alright. I did my first mini wave of damage. Who's next? No one is safe.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 11, 2020)

Happy Holidays, everyone!!!


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 11, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> There appears to be an issue where all items are combined into one line before checking out, so the last person entered will receive all of them. Have the buyer make a Contact the Staff thread and we'll send them a refund (or send the collectibles back to them if it allows them to gift from inventory).



There's no option to gift for me. I did let them know about this post.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> There's no option to gift for me. I did let them know about this post.


The item is not re-giftable. Jeremy was referring to if he manually returned it to the original sender.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 11, 2020)

I bet l will miss out everything and fail to get a collectible.


----------



## deana (Dec 11, 2020)

I am so excited!!  I am loving all of the events so far this year!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh gosh, I gifted a bunch of people lights or meant to! I hope they didn't all go to just one person, but if so uhh..Merry Christmas! xD *facepalms*


----------



## Aniko (Dec 11, 2020)

Yay! That will be fun! Thanks for the event.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 11, 2020)

Now this is epic


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 11, 2020)

Got a question. Will snowflake collectible return? Because it's the only collectible that l don't want to miss out of.


----------



## Holla (Dec 11, 2020)

I look forward to this. I've already got my account decked out for the festivities.


----------



## Mayor Fia (Dec 11, 2020)

This seems likes it going to be fun!


----------



## Sara? (Dec 11, 2020)

this is a fun idea :·3 Its my first  time participating in a xmas event in the forum and since i dont believe i will do or spend xmas with my family this is kind cool. So far i have had tons of fun with all the events from the forum! Very hyped for xmas now ❄☃❄. Very much like it when we as a collective are encouraged to do things between us and for others rather than been always having to be competitive its super fitting for the season too, Loving it ❤ ❤


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 11, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Oh gosh, I gifted a bunch of people lights or meant to! I hope they didn't all go to just one person, but if so uhh..Merry Christmas! xD *facepalms*


Got one from you  Tysm


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 11, 2020)

I need


----------



## *Maddy* (Dec 11, 2020)

Aw this sounds awesome! Can't wait to see what else happens this season! The lights are super cute!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2020)

So looking forward to the event! Love these.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

I logged onto here wondering why I suddenly had lights on my line up thanks guys ! I finally got a animated collectible <3 Even if it's temporary I'll cherish it forever. <33


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 11, 2020)

Can't wait for the events! Finals are almost over for me so the forums will once again have my undivided attention


----------



## Sara? (Dec 11, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> Can't wait for the events! Finals are almost over for me so the forums will once again have my undivided attention



Good luck with your exams


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 11, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Good luck with your exams ❤


AWW thank you!!!


----------



## milktae (Dec 11, 2020)

ooo these are really nice


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 11, 2020)

i should’ve checked here before sending the lights. >< @JSS got all the lights i tried sending; i hope that the messages will remain on them once  he makes the contact the staff thread to get them sent to the right person ><.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

The lights look really great! it’s a shame they’ll disappear in january.


----------



## xara (Dec 11, 2020)

!!!!!!!!!!!! i’m very much so late to the party as i’ve been comatose all day lmao but i’m so excited!! christmas is my favourite holiday _ever_ and even though i’ve been a member here since 2015, this will be my very first tbt christmas and so i’m super excited to see what’ll happen!! 

staff, thank you so much for yet another wonderfully planned event; you’ve really been busy this year and i still can’t imagine just how tired you all must be. still, you do so, so much for us and i’m incredibly grateful. happy holidays, everyone.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 11, 2020)

Looking forward to this! I'm sure this will be loads of fun!


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m excited for this as it will be my first Christmas event on the forum. Though weekdays will be tough for me as work is quite busy next week, but I will do my best to participate!!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 11, 2020)

CHRISTMAS LIGHTS ARE HERE!!!! I'm so happy theyre my favorite temp collectible ; o;

OH IM RLLY DUMB I DIDNT SEE THERE WAS AN EVENT!!!! Sadly I will be really busy since this is our most hectic module in postgrad, so I can only pray I can make time  But THANK YOU staff for all your hardwork this year, Christmas is my favorite holiday and I love Christmas lights a lot (I have like 3 strings hanging in my bedroom the entire year) so to enjoy the holidays with my friends here and others through the event is something I look forward to!!


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 11, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> CHRISTMAS LIGHTS ARE HERE!!!! I'm so happy theyre my favorite temp collectible ; o;
> 
> OH IM RLLY DUMB I DIDNT SEE THERE WAS AN EVENT!!!! Sadly I will be really busy since this is our most hectic module in postgrad, so I can only pray I can make time  But THANK YOU staff for all your hardwork this year, Christmas is my favorite holiday and I love Christmas lights a lot (I have like 3 strings hanging in my bedroom the entire year) so to enjoy the holidays with my friends here and others through the event is something I look forward to!!



Oh my goodness me too! I love having Christmas lights up all year round, perfect for making my room feel extra cozy when watching a movie or playing Animal Crossing!


----------



## jiny (Dec 11, 2020)

AHHH I LOVE THE CHRISTMAS EVENTS SO MUCH. (even tho this is barely my second one and i’ve been a member for 5 years) i’m so excited!! the staff have put so much work into these events this year!! thank you!!


----------



## Venn (Dec 11, 2020)

Can't wait for the event to start on Monday!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes! I’m so excited! This is one of my favorite events to participate in, so thank you staff for doing one!


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 11, 2020)

I hope some of the older collectibles make a comeback. I would really love a snow bunny


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I hope some of the older collectibles make a comeback. I would really love a snow bunny


I'd sell my tbt soul for a snow bunny


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2020)

Forum staff grind never stops I see, please have some cookies AND milk and get enough sleep this holiday season

Also I hope one of the events is the thematically-named "house of weird, distorted tree ornament reflections"


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 11, 2020)

12 days raffle hype
new christmas collectibles hype
possible aurora egg rerelease hype (I don't need, but I know others have been searching for)
new holiday candy cane hype
funds for the egg hunt prizes hype
more site drama hype


----------



## jadetine (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you,  TBT crew,  for managing another amazing set of events. I've never been so involved in a forum before,  and it's fascinating to me how these collectibles are planned and released. This place is so much fun and it's a pleasure to be part of this generous and often hilarious community.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 11, 2020)

Once again, thank you staff for making this such an exciting year! I'm looking forward to seeing what's in store for this event and keeping my fingers crossed that we'll see a re-release of last year's new Christmas collectibles so I can get a Snow Bunny since I prioritized the Aurora Sky last year.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2020)

I love the lights, they make me so happy every time. So cute and twinkly. Happy holidays my friends!


----------



## Korichi (Dec 12, 2020)

I’m so excited for the events!!! Also it’s such a great idea that you can only get the Christmas lights through gifting until the 18th, what a wonderful way to spread the Christmas cheer!! Thank you so much for everything staff, you guys are the best!! ;7;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 12, 2020)

If I can get just one snow bunny- I- I'll be a happy little Milky Star <33


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 12, 2020)

I finish finals this upcoming week and been playing again whenever I get the chance, so I definitely hope to participate~


----------



## Amilee (Dec 12, 2020)

im ready


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 12, 2020)

Ooh yay! So looking forward to this. Thanks staff again for ANOTHER event^~^


----------



## Venn (Dec 12, 2020)

I think I'd like 4 more to get a whole row and then it will look nice 
If anyone sends me one, I'll send them one back! 

Edit: Got All 4, Thanks!


----------



## Pendar (Dec 12, 2020)

Unfamiliar with how to add items to your forums profile. Someone gifted me some Christmas lights and don't have a clue how to use them. Anyone available to explain it to me please?


----------



## Livia (Dec 12, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> i should’ve checked here before sending the lights. >< @JSS got all the lights i tried sending; i hope that the messages will remain on them once  he makes the contact the staff thread to get them sent to the right person ><.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020
> 
> The lights look really great! it’s a shame they’ll disappear in january.


I got one from you! thank you so much!


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 12, 2020)

Pendar said:


> Unfamiliar with how to add items to your forums profile. Someone gifted me some Christmas lights and don't have a clue how to use them. Anyone available to explain it to me please?



The Christmas Lights are automatically active!  If you go to your profile though there should be a section called “Inventory” and that’ll show the collectables you have and you can toggle between them being active or not!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm glad the Christmas lights are back! I always love these   I'm also excited for the Christmas event! I've only been around for two of them _very_ briefly so I can't even remember how they went exactly. Hoping I'll be able to stick around and participate this time. ^^


----------



## Minou (Dec 12, 2020)

Thank you so much staff!!!
I am sooo excited for this!!! Monday can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 12, 2020)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Coach (Dec 12, 2020)

Really excited to see what is in store for us this event!


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 13, 2020)

So pretty!!!! Luv the lights guys! Y’all are awesome!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 13, 2020)

I am so excited, this is always the best part of Christmas imo haha


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2020)

One more day to go until our Christmas 2020 event kicks off! Is everyone excited? ❄


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One more day to go until our Christmas 2020 event kicks off! Is everyone excited? ❄


YES I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEW COLLECTIBLES AND EVERYTHING


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> One more day to go until our Christmas 2020 event kicks off! Is everyone excited? ❄


o.o is the random collectible thing gonna happen again


----------



## coffeedrinker (Dec 13, 2020)

This will be my first event, so I have no idea what to expect. But it sounds fun and I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 13, 2020)

So looking forward to the Christmas event!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 13, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> o.o is the random collectible thing gonna happen again


Ooh can you tell us more please ??  This is so exciting and I should enjoy the suspense 

I guess tonight is like Christmas Eve  

Love and thanks to the amazing staff team. You are the best


----------



## Sara? (Dec 13, 2020)

I normally go physicho in xmas cause its my ultimate favorite holiday buuuut this year 2020 uuughh its just the worse and my xmas will be this year in the forum hahaha     so really excited for tomorrow to arrive❄❄. If the Xmas event is anything like the halloween you have already won me hahah


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> I normally go physicho in xmas cause its my ultimate favorite holiday buuuut this year 2020 uuughh its just the worse and my xmas will be this year in the forum hahaha     so really excited for tomorrow to arrive❄❄. If the Xmas event is anything like the halloween you have already won me hahah


Christmas irl isn’t great for a lot of us for a lot of reasons this year  this is what we need, somewhere to escape to and have fun  This forum is just amazing and we can all support each other through a very difficult Christmas


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 13, 2020)

Yeah I’m definitely curious about the events  they’re always fun. Also wondering what new collectibles will appear


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 13, 2020)

I am so excited it’s already Monday in my country so I’m counting down


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 13, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Ooh can you tell us more please ??  This is so exciting and I should enjoy the suspense
> 
> I guess tonight is like Christmas Eve
> 
> Love and thanks to the amazing staff team. You are the best



The random collectible thing is called The 12 Days of Collectibles. What it usually is, is for the 12 days it runs, every morning/day you buy a raffle ticket (for free in the shop) and later that day (in the evening) a staff member picks a random ticket and random TBT collectible (I believe every single collectible has the possibility of being picked besides any collectibles that were exclusive to winning or participating in events). The person who was picked then wins that collectible that was also picked for that day, and usually one person is picked a day for 12 days, but I believe in the past (if I remember correctly), if the staff were feeling extra generous one day multiple people were sometimes picked!


----------



## Sara? (Dec 13, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Christmas irl isn’t great for a lot of us for a lot of reasons this year  this is what we need, somewhere to escape to and have fun  This forum is just amazing and we can all support each other through a very difficult Christmas


  You right 2020 will be the biggest meme of all times in history  so yeah this is real great


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 13, 2020)

Something special is coming your way at 7pm EST tonight which may answer a couple questions I've seen here, so be on the lookout for that!


----------



## glow (Dec 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Something special is coming your way at 7pm tonight which may answer a couple questions I've seen here, so be on the lookout for that!



is this est?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020

excitin stuff!!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Something special is coming your way at 7pm tonight which may answer a couple questions I've seen here, so be on the lookout for that!


 that is 1 am where I am. I am moving to America


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Something special is coming your way at 7pm tonight which may answer a couple questions I've seen here, so be on the lookout for that!



Looking forward to seeing what this is then!  I am especially stoked to see the events being announced tomorrow!


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Something special is coming your way at 7pm EST tonight which may answer a couple questions I've seen here, so be on the lookout for that!


Bruh I’m gonna be asleep


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 13, 2020)

glow said:


> is this est?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020
> 
> excitin stuff!!


Yep, EST. Thanks for pointing that out - post edited!


Roxxy said:


> that is 1 am where I am. I am moving to America





nightxshift said:


> Bruh I’m gonna be asleep


This won't matter at all as long as you're online again before 7pm EST tomorrow.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 13, 2020)

Its also night time for me but this just gives me a reason to wake up early in the morning , so super duper double happy now hahaha


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> This won't matter at all as long as you're online again before 7pm EST tomorrow.



Oh, I think I know what you are talking about now...  How exciting!


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 13, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Something special is coming your way at 7pm EST tonight which may answer a couple questions I've seen here, so be on the lookout for that!


Was about to take an afternoon nap, but I guess not anymore - must stick around for the ‘unboxing’ of this special something lol...just another 30 mins ish to go!


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 13, 2020)

I hope I find enough time in the next two weeks to participate in the festivities. Going to be busy with a lot of baking, shipping, and planning up until the 25th so it might get a little hectic. If nothing else, I'm at least looking forward to the Advent Calendar if it makes its return.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 13, 2020)

I can't waittt


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2020)

aha i asked if the random collectible thing was happening and it is!!!  cant wait for the rest


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 14, 2020)

excited!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 14, 2020)

Super stoked!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2020)

I can't wait two and a half hours lmaooo


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 14, 2020)

Well it’s Tuesday over here, very excited for the event!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks so much for spreading cheer this Holiday season. It's been a hard year and the mods here are making it a little brighter 
It means a lot, so thank you!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2020)

just to be sure: 7pm est on _this_ planet earth, right?


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> just to be sure: 7pm est on _this_ planet earth, right?



There has been some misunderstanding surrounding an unofficial source citing Oblivia's post 24hrs late. It was referring to the 12 Days of Collectibles launch that took place 7pm December 13th 2020.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There has been some misunderstanding surrounding an unofficial source citing Oblivia's post 24hrs late. It was referring to the 12 Days of Collectibles launch that took place 7pm December 13th 2020.


oh, ok

4am est hyppeee


----------

